# Rex, my new leopard Gecko



## hierodula (Dec 24, 2012)

So on christmas day, we went to petco, where i got my a one month old leopard gecko, who i named Rex.






Him






his enclosure


----------



## CoolMantid (Dec 25, 2012)

I heard using dirt as a substrate will kill them because it can be accidently digested. I recommend using something like reptile carpet


----------



## hierodula (Dec 25, 2012)

its eco earth, but ill make the switch to paper towel


----------



## agent A (Dec 25, 2012)

Awwwww :wub:


----------



## brancsikia339 (Dec 25, 2012)

So cute!!!!!!


----------



## Rick (Dec 25, 2012)

When I had those I used slate tiles as the floor. I cut the tiles to fit the bottom of the tank. It looked good and was easy to clean. If you use paper towels they will just hide in them.


----------



## hierodula (Dec 25, 2012)

all right, ill try to find tiles, or ill use fine sand (dont want ay impaction)

also, mine doesnt seem to eat any mealworms, he only seems interested in crickets. any idea why or how i might make hime eat mealworms?



agent A said:


> Awwwww :wub:





brancsikia339 said:


> So cute!!!!!!


Thanks guys , I think so too


----------



## Rick (Dec 26, 2012)

Why not just use the crickets? If set on feeding meal worms make sure they are alive and moving.


----------



## aNisip (Dec 26, 2012)

Mealworms can cause impaction too...so be careful...


----------



## hierodula (Dec 26, 2012)

Rick said:


> Why not just use the crickets? If set on feeding meal worms make sure they are alive and moving.


I mean in case i dont have any, because ive seen a few care videos and read up on diet, and i thought a vared diet would be good for him. Im fine with using crickets, and the mealworms ive been using are alive and moving, but he looks at them, and walks away.


----------

